# Taking Vs to human-centric public places



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

I did a search and didn't find a thread specifically about this - sorry if I missed something. I'm wondering how many of you have been able to take your Vs along to places such as bars and restaurants. Even the odd hotel. Basically, is this kind of activity too much to ask of a V? Or is it more about the kind of training I give them and making sure their exercise/mental stimulation needs are met? I am still researching about the breed and would like to know if this is something I could look forward to. Haven't met local Vs that engage in this sort of activity. Some of the ones I have met I simply can't imagine sitting still next to a table at a restaurant. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

All my V's have gone anywhere and everywhere I have, and since I adopted them into my life, I have socialized them to every conceivable situation I'd want them to participate with...with complete success! 

They are very intelligent, I'm sure you've heard that, I can't overstate the combination of high intellect + eagerness to please their person....they will do what you want IF you prepare them for it.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

To reiterate Gingerling's point, this photo was taken at a busy poolside bar in key west. Lua was so tuckered out from all of the camping, swimming, and meeting new people that she fell asleep on the barstool. 

For balance, though, I'd also add that sometimes Lua drives me nuts in people-centric places because I have to watch her like a hawk to make sure she stays out of trouble. If you plan on doing a lot of people-centric stuff with your dog, make training the heel command a priority right from the very beginning.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

The most enjoyable (for humans) "training sessions" we do with our pup is taking him to a dog-friendly brewery / beer garden, and make him sit by us while we enjoy. He's young, so a frozen kong or bully stick helps keep him very calm, but he does well if we forget or after it is gone He still wears a harness and is on a short leash. He's also gone to restaurants, same story. It is good socialization too. Walking him through the crowd to where we are going to sit is exciting ("heel" is a work in progress), but once we are settled, it is fine.

But he very much enjoys the trails more!


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the details! Good to know this can be done with the right training. And good ideas (kings, bully sticks) about how to make it enjoyable for them too.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a puppy scavenger hunt posted on one of the threads that I recommend. It lists various situations that you have probably already thought of and a few that I certainly missed (like riding an elevator) until we took our first trip.

Savannah is fun to have at dog-friendly human-centric public places. She enjoys the new people and smells and the attention she gets from all the dog-lovers. But like emilycn said, you will have to split your attention. IMO, you also have to choose appropriate places. She has stayed in hotels, gone to restaurants, certainly hiked many parks/trails/beaches/walks, and she has even ridden in my lap on a tram with open sides. She is better at outdoor restaurants with designated seating areas than big city outdoor cafes where the pedestrians (and their dogs) are inches from her. Neither of us like crowds, so I haven't tried her at a loud, noisy bar. We have gone to various outdoor markets, but have avoided parades. I've never tried the kongs or bully sticks. She's too busy looking and smelling all the new and different surroundings.


----------



## Oyster (Mar 7, 2016)

I've had very hit or miss results with my pup, but as they will tell you here, it's all about the training... Mine was good with a bully stick - we went out a few times and I could have a beer at a relatively crowded bar, but now she plows through one of those things pretty quick and her training outside the home base is poor... We attempted dinner one night and I had to have a foot on the leash and a hand on the harness all night (and she got a meal off the dog menu + a bully stick dessert - it just didn't last). My best knowledge (though not experience) is to take baby steps and remember to train in the environments you want the pup to be in. Learn to settle at home, and then in increasingly stimulating environments. At least that's what I'm trying to do...  Let me know if you have any success!


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks once more for all the helpful tips!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

A bit of a different angle on the question: do you see dogs in bars, restaurants, etc in your area? I never do, in any commercial setting, even Home Depot. I assume that they are not welcome. I know that this is not true in some regions, but if yours is a region where dogs aren't welcome, then the question of your V being able to handle it is moot.

Bob


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi! Yes, there are several public places that allow dogs where I live (mostly bars and cafés with outdoor seating, but also malls and some department stores). I'm getting a better idea of what kind of training I can do to make things easier for both myself and the dog.


----------

